# VIOLINISTS!



## James

http://soloviolin.com has been re-launched

Please register or previous members, re-register here http://soloviolin.com/index.php?opt...n&task=register

The old forum will be locked but will be viewable at http://soloviolin.com/forum

Meet you at the new site!

Regards

James


----------



## Quaverion

Cool, James! B)


----------



## becky

Yep, it's pretty cool, but we need to fill it with posts!


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by becky_@Sep 21 2004, 09:11 PM
> *Yep, it's pretty cool, but we need to fill it with posts!
> [snapback]2057[/snapback]​*


I dunno. Two sites at once are two much for me.


----------



## becky

Really? I post regularly on at least 5 boards a day ... there are others that I hardly look at ... What else am I going to do while I'm not working?


----------

